# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Erasmus MC (centrumlocatie)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Erasmus MC (centrumlocatie) 
Dr. Molewaterplein 50-60
Rotterdam 

Bezoek de website van Erasmus MC


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Erasmus MC.*

----------


## willemenmar

ik heb heel goede ervaring met het erasmus ziekenhuis un rotterdam je hoeft er niet lang te wachten eer je aan de beurt bent en ze zijn allemaal erg vriendelijk moet ik zeggen marianne van den berg de lange krimpen aan de ijssel

----------


## potter

> Adres:
> Erasmus MC (centrumlocatie) 
> Dr. Molewaterplein 50-60
> Rotterdam 
> 
> Bezoek de website van Erasmus MC
> 
> 
> *Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Erasmus MC.*


Ik heb hele goede ervaringen in dit ziekenhuis, daarom voor mij geen ander meer.
Ik loop hier naar de allergoloog, neurochirurg en in het verleden de dermatoloog, en welke afdeling dat ik ook komt je word er vriendelijk, vlot,met behoorlijke uitleg en begripvol behandeld.
Voor mij is dit een ziekenhuis met 5 sterren***** :Smile:

----------


## diaantje1970

Ik heb slechte ervaringen met het Erasmus. Het is net een fabriek. Ik kreeg van een specialist mijn diagnose te horen (die was heel ernstig) dus ik wilde nog wat vragen stellen, maar meneer had geen tijd meer. Ik was net 5 minuten binnen. Na een second opinium in Belgie blijkt het ook nog de verkeerde diagnose te zijn.

----------


## indiaan11

mijn ervaringen met het Erasmus zijn zeer positief.loop er al 9 jaar bij de afd cardiologie,en kan niet anders zeggen dat ik heel blij ben dat ik daar terechtgekomen ben na een hartinfarct,zeker op de Thoraxafdeling .waren super vriendelijk en heel kundig uiteraard.

----------

